# When can i expect my period?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I went off the pill a month ago, and was wondering when i can expect my period! Should i expect it a month after my last "pill" period? or will it be longer? I should be due on in a couple of days but im not sure.What have your experiences been with this?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

You should get it when you are due for it. It shouldn't be much different, maybe a day or two difference (that's how it was with me, because my cycle was never regular like it was on the pill.) I would, however, make sure you have something with you in case. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kvj1 (Oct 12, 2001)

Yep, my experience was the same - a month after my last 'pill period'. And although i wasn't very regular before i went ont he pill 10 years ago, since coming off the pill a year ago, it's been pretty much regular with a day or two every month, although much heavier and more painful after the first couple of months :-( (then i rememberd why i'd gone on the pill in the first place!!) ;-)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thats what im worried about. The pain is why i went on the pill.I am due on my period today technically, 28 days later, but nothing, so am waiting for the next few days.I still had pain on the pill so am not holding my breath for mirCLES. The doc seemed to think that going off the pill now for blood pressure would also mean my pain would go. Yeah right.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I still haven't got my damn period! Grr!


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

How are you doing, Spliffy?I always thought that it depended on the pill and your system. It takes some time before your body regulates itself. You are "supposed" to get your period the month after you stop taking the pill, but more often than not it is just spotting. Sometimes your "true" period won't come until the second month afterwards. I think that is why the doctors tell you to wait until you have had three full cycles, not just three months, before you start to try to get pregnant - to make sure everything is working okay. If you are worried, call your doctor. She will be able to let you know what is normal and what isn't.By the way, I had very painful periods before going on the pill. This stopped while I was on the pill, though I would get the "period headache" during the iron pill phase of the b/c pill cycle. After going off the pill, my periods stayed relatively regular, the length of the period was shortened, and the pain was not as severe as before. I do still have one day that makes me feel like I have a stomach flu, but nothing like it was before! I also wonder how much is actual cramps and how much is the IBS flaring up.Also, I had a bad time with the depo-provera shot seriously aggravating my IBS (major bloat). If you decide to go back on a b/c method, and your doctor suggests this, do a little research first.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Still havn't got my period. Waiting for it. Wondering. Want to know weather the pain will be as bad as before.On the pill i still had reletively bad pain. Im worried. Aghh!


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Well, Spliffy, if you are worried, I would recommend you call the doctor, if only to chat with her or even the nurse.I hate to tell you this, but I think it is something you know anyway. If you had pain before _odds are_ you will probably have pain again. You have been through it, made it out the other side, and will do so in the future. Get out the heating pad and ibruprofen (or whatever you use), avoid alcohol and salty foods and try taking calcium for the muscle cramps. How long does the pain last? Mine is usually one really long day, sometimes continuing on to a second day.Another thing, try to stop worrying about it. Stress can delay a period. You just returned from a big trip, that may be a contributing factor too. And as I said before, it will take your body a bit to readjust to the lack of b/c pill.So call the doc, try to stop thinking about it, but make sure to carry a "little something" in your purse - you know "just in case".


----------

